

Ask HN: Top HN articles a day via SMS/Twitter - eapen

I would really like to have an RSS feed that just lists the top (points) RSS feed of Hacker News articles. Ideally this would only select the top 10-20 articles in a day. Until a few minutes ago, I followed the Twitter feed via Google Reader - http://twitter.com/newsycombinator - but it has about 230 posts/week and has started to get a little overwhelming for me. It also seems to be hand-picked entries and for the most part most of them appealed to my taste. 
My other issue with that Twitter feed is that they linked directly to the articles and there is no link to HN - so I miss out on the discussions as well.<p>I don't want to miss out on any of the HN goodness but don't want to waste much time here either.<p>In the perfect world, PG would have a YCombinator startup write a quick program that would have you vote the articles that interested you and match you up with others and give you the option to subscribe to a person (or two) with most similar tastes so you can supplement each other with articles that interest you.<p>In the mean time if anyone knows of an RSS feed (other than HN's own http://news.ycombinator.com/rss with ~750 posts a week), please do let me know.
======
eapen
Or it would be nice to set a threshold that I want to see articles with more
than X upvotes or Y comments.

I used to be a fan of Digg when it first started but once the content got
overloaded, I stopped visiting except for my friend's Diggs.

------
niyazpk
Check this out: <http://hnsort.com/>

~~~
eapen
Thanks, I use the Greasemonkey script but forgot about this. This works well
enough (for now) although I'd really prefer an RSS feed that would push the
articles to me.

